# MF 1533 transmission problem.



## AlabamaWorkinMan (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m bushhogging just like any other day and all a sudden in 3 low I come to a complete halt. (I thought I hit something) turns out it’s the trans. I disengage pto. (It still works) and try to change gears. Only gear that works is 1- low and 1-4 in high. So high gear is ok. I notice in low it’s like it’s stuck even when shifter is in neutral position it stays in 1st gear. I can move it a round a bit and get it to go into 2-4 but when I do it just bogs engine down


----------



## Wickedlighnin (4 mo ago)

AlabamaWorkinMan said:


> I’m bushhogging just like any other day and all a sudden in 3 low I come to a complete halt. (I thought I hit something) turns out it’s the trans. I disengage pto. (It still works) and try to change gears. Only gear that works is 1- low and 1-4 in high. So high gear is ok. I notice in low it’s like it’s stuck even when shifter is in neutral position it stays in 1st gear. I can move it a round a bit and get it to go into 2-4 but when I do it just bogs engine down





AlabamaWorkinMan said:


> I’m bushhogging just like any other day and all a sudden in 3 low I come to a complete halt. (I thought I hit something) turns out it’s the trans. I disengage pto. (It still works) and try to change gears. Only gear that works is 1- low and 1-4 in high. So high gear is ok. I notice in low it’s like it’s stuck even when shifter is in neutral position it stays in 1st gear. I can move it a round a bit and get it to go into 2-4 but when I do it just bogs engine down


did you find out what happened?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Alabamaworkingman only came here once, years ago. Not sure he'll be answering your question. 

If you have an issue, start a new thread and tell us a little about yur problem.


----------

